
NetNewsWire Is Available for iOS - rvdmei
https://nnw.ranchero.com/2020/03/09/netnewswire-for-ios.html
======
chiefsucker
NNW is a fine piece of native software, both on macOS & iOS, and refreshing in
the flood of not so native technologies, i. e. middleware.

I just hope Fever sync will be added soon.

------
onyva
I'm currently using Fiery Feeds on iOS, mostly because it supports NextCloud
News very well (for me it's the most important feature).

It's also very well designed, switches to "Reading Mode" automatically (if you
choose) and lets you switch to to Excerpt/HTML views when Reading Mode is
ineffective.

~~~
frou_dh
I didn't get on with it. The sheer number of disjointed settings sheets made
it seem like a second job to get a proper understanding of how the app worked.
Then, despite paying the subscription, I could not even download the Mac
version (which is an iPad port using Catalyst) without being asked for another
$35 up front.

~~~
onyva
Yes. I agree the UI is a bit overwhelming. Slick though and looks great on an
iPad too. But since I host my own, I did find it useful. Also supports Pocket,
like I guess you’ve seen. Would love to hear recommendations for another app
which supports NextCloud.

